# How can I stop Pebbles humping me?



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

:blush: Pebbles has taken to kissing me on the lips and humping my shoulder every time he come out for play time. He will hump non stop given the chance. If I put him down with his toys he just gets back up and does it again.

I have told my children he is dancing to impress me but they are teens so I don't think they buy it and it's rather embarrassing.:blush:

I have tried limiting daylight without success. He doesn't do it to my 3 children or husband he walks across to them if they are on the sofa and hisses.

Any ideas pleeeeeease!!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He's sees you as his mate. For how long did you try the limited daylight? It takes about two weeks for it to fully take affect on a bird. Did you rearrange his cage when you did this? If that still doesn't work, you can try 24hrs of light instead, once again it will take about two weeks to take full effect.


----------



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> He's sees you as his mate. For how long did you try the limited daylight? It takes about two weeks for it to fully take affect on a bird. Did you rearrange his cage when you did this? If that still doesn't work, you can try 24hrs of light instead, once again it will take about two weeks to take full effect.


Thank you Roxy  
I rearranged his cage probably over a month ago now and have been limiting his daylight ever since. I rang my vet but they just suggested getting a female and said look up anything else on the net :wacko: I don't want to breed and don't think (I am probably wrong) that it's possible to have male/female without breeding is it? 
I will give the 24hrs of light a try and see if it works fingers crossed and thank you again X


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its possible to have a male and female and them not breed. My birds only breed when I want them to. That's not to say that they wont mate, birds mate for pleasure just like humans do, but hormone control can reduce the amount of times and prevent babies.

When you rearrange his cage, it needs to be done weekly. Once a month gives him times to get used to the arrangement and comfortable enough to start masturbating again. You want to make him uncomfortable enough not to masturbate.


----------



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Its possible to have a male and female and them not breed. My birds only breed when I want them to. That's not to say that they wont mate, birds mate for pleasure just like humans do, but hormone control can reduce the amount of times and prevent babies.
> 
> When you rearrange his cage, it needs to be done weekly. Once a month gives him times to get used to the arrangement and comfortable enough to start masturbating again. You want to make him uncomfortable enough not to masturbate.


That's interesting - so do you control the hormones by the method you mentioned? I rearrange little bits weekly to keep his interest but will start rearranging everything from now on. I really appreciate the help thank you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I use the limited amount of daylight technique. They still mate occasionally, but no eggs result because they don't have a place to nest and they think its winter time so not a good time to make babies. The 24hr light idea was suggested when another member couldn't get their bird to stop laying even though they were on the limited light technique.

The idea behind rearranging the cage every week is that it makes it seem like he's in a new environment weekly, and in a new environment, MOST (but not all) tiels wont feel safe enough to make babies.


----------

